

Ask HN: Who is the right CEO for Microsoft? - bernardom

Realistically, Bill Gates isn&#x27;t coming back and Bezos is busy. Who is the right person to turn Microsoft around?
======
OafTobark
LOL not a serious answer but I can't help myself when reading this question
thinking it should be Scott Forstall. It'd sound more like a movie or
something where the ousted so-called Steve Jobs protege takes revenge by
siding with Apple's long time frenemy to bring back MS' glory

------
hannibal5
Someone very technically oriented person (Ray Ozzie type person) MS has lots
of business talent. What they have been lacking is ability to grow new
relevant technology in-house.

From strategy perspective, Stephen Elop. Mobile platforms is the part that is
lacking most in MS strategy and it's kind of important for the future of the
company. Stephen Elop has been eating the MS dog food for few years in Nokia
and MS has let down Nokia again and again. MS software is just lacking behind
Android more than year. For example, it's unforgivable that software side
prevents using high resolution screens.

